# First build... Yet another 18 x 18 x 24 exo!



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Figured I might as well start a build thread. There's so much info on this site, so if anything I do well (or poorly) can help someone out- it's worth it!

I maintained reef tanks all throughout college and have always wanted to get back into it, but when one is jumping around apartments every few years the enjoyment of a reef is mitigated by the dread of moving it. Vivariums sounded like an excellent in between- I can set up an ecosystem that'll grow and become alive, and it won't take a drastic tear down when I do eventually move. Me likey. 

So I started off with a big order from NEHerp. Great shop, they're quick to reply to questions and everything was packaged well. Picked up a starter kit (18 x 18 x 24) with LEDs as well as some additional substrate, bulk cork, and sphagnum moss.

I'm too wishy-washy- can't make up my mind on how to do the background. I was originally planning on a GS/cork background, but seeing how I'm going to need to construct this inside my apartment I think that might be a bit messy (not to mention I'll suffer even _more_ brain damage from the fumes). So a cork mosaic it is. However it appears that the 100g of sphagnum I purchased will be woefully inadequate for this task. Luckily I'll be camping and fishing out in western Massachusetts this weekend, right near Black Jungle. Definitely going to stop in for some more moss, and see what they have for wood pieces as well.

The end goal for this project? A display vivarium for my apartment. I'd like to get this set up and let it run for a couple months, as I'm honestly not sure what I want to put in it- if anything. If I do decide to go the frog route I'll probably put 2-3 leucs in there, I like the boldness coupled with the climbing habits. I have a couple other ideas I'd like to try, such as creating a magnetic circulation fan that's disguised as a cork ledge. But that's all waaaay down the line.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Good luck with it. Sounds like you did your research.

The mosiac method is cool, but a bit 1 dimensional by itself. No better way to add some interest and useable space to a tank then some driftwood. Then you can be creative and come up with an original layout instead of a flat wall and floor.


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Appreciate the input. I think you're right- and I had a successful trip to Black Jungle to work on that. 

Sadly, camping plans this weekend were spoiled- I guess the grounds had some trees down after recent storms. But I went out to Black Jungle and picked up some goodies - some additional sphagnum, a bunch of Malaysian driftwood, and other assorted items. Definitely a great shop. Staff was very helpful. The greenhouse is awesome. I have a lot to learn about plants in particular!

I'm going to use some E6000 to adhere the driftwood to the rear/sides of the tank, then construct the mosaic around it. The pieces I picked out have a sweeping look, jut out and give the impression of motion. It'll definitely be more difficult this way, but if I build it in the proper order it _should_ turn out great. Couple it with a few cork rounds built into the walls and it'll be a good habitat for something down the line. 

Other than that, I kept myself busy by stocking up on GE Silicone I (sadly could only find it in clear) and making sure the Exo is fully waterproof. Slowly "sterilizing" the decor, as well. Some of the cork I picked up had macrofauna living on it. After giving the pieces a bath in boiling water and a session in the oven, I think they are clean. Did I mention I don't like spiders?

I should hopefully have time to start assembling the background tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Here's my proposed layout. Pardon the awful photo, I was standing on my dinner table. 



The large piece of wood actually comes out quite far in the middle of the tank- the perspective is all off from the angle. 

Idea is to have the cork rounds act as multi-tiered hides. The curves of the driftwood should allow for easy climbing. I can plant some trailing plants and a couple broms on the wood/in the cork. 

Time to pull out the pliers and hacksaw and get to work!


----------



## Tassie Herper (May 10, 2014)

I'm liking the look of your layout so far, particularly the curved piece you have in there.


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

I finished the mosaic. Pretty fun and easy to do.



Still have to trim some silicone from the edges and overall neaten everything up. 



Once any trace of a smell is gone (probably the end of the week) I'll stuff the cracks with sphagnum and add the drainage/substrate. Also looking forward to checking out the plant selection at the Mass Reptile Expo this weekend. I think I want to put C. amazonica as a vine on the wall, scatter some begonias in the background, with some low-growing Selaginella in the fore. Neoregelia as well to utilize the upper portion of the tank. This is all still fluid, nothing's set in stone (although I do like that amazonica).

Still a ways to go, but getting there.


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Picked up a nice oak aquarium stand for a song on Craigslist, and had a piece of 1/4" plate glass cut for the top. 16-15/16" by 16-1/2". I went a little small on the one end to allow for the cord holes- can seal the other gaps with electrical tape. 

After some serious thought I decided I want to plumb the tank with a bulkhead. I may want a Mistking somewhere down the line (I can be on travel sometimes for up to a week), and years of siphoning vivarium water might get old. Ordered a 1-1/8" diamond hole saw, and will pick up a bulkhead this weekend from NEHerp. 

Word to the wise- think long about how you want to set everything up, and plan for all contingencies. Kinda wished I had made this call _before_ siliconing everything on- but I'll make it work!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

Your tank is going to look awesome! I like the arrangement in the tank.


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Drilling glass for the first time is terrifying. But it's not difficult. 

Did a test hole on some scrap 1/4" plate, then went to work on the Exo. 



Does the trick. Plenty of excellent tutorials here and on YouTube. Just another skill I can check off on the repertoire! 

Still a faint smell of silicone, so I'm holding off on filling the mosaic. I'll pick up a bulkhead, some microfauna, and plants this weekend at the Expo. It'll be a busy Sunday night!


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

As I thought- a busy night. 

Bulkhead installation went well; easy. Thanks again NEHERP!

I soaked about 250g NZ Sphagnum in distilled water, and loaded up the cracks and crevices of the mosaic.



Once that was all filled in, I put in the drainage layer, divider, and a blend of the NEHERP/ABG substrate.



Leaf litter (50/50 live oak/magnolia) goes on top. I think I could do with a little more, I'll add some once the plants grow in a bit.



Then I went to work on planting, a bit. _Selaginella kraussiana aurea_, _Neoregelia_ 'eoz', _Neoregelia_ sp., _Syngonium rayii_, _Peperomia angulata_.











I want a macro lens!!

Also tossed in a culture of springtails- will be looking for some interesting isopod varieties as well.

Can't wait to see what the plants look like once they fill in. I'm still on the hunt for some vines for the background- have my heart set on _Cissus amazonica_. One more _Neoregelia_ is likely, as well as some moss, a few more _Peperomia_, and some kind of fern. Maybe a jewel orchid or two as well. Another trip to Turner Falls is in order.

I don't want to fall into the common trap of loading a new viv with too many different plants and having a crazy overgrown look once it's cycled. But I can understand the desire!

I need some good suggestions on epiphytes to mount on the mosaic- as well as some plants for the foreground. Any ideas?


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks fantastic so far!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with you. Vivs rich in many different plants are spectacular, as Dutch aquariums, but they have a little look natural because in nature it is hard to find such a variety of plants in so small spaces. 
As for me, I love the green backgrounds, with ficus and climbing plants (begonia schulzei, peperomia spp., etc..). As for epiphytes, mini orchids and ferns for sure!
You're doing a great job!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's gonna look good when the sphag gets green!


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Starting to green up a bit. The _S. rayii_ is sending out some new growth, as well as the _P. angulata_ (slow grower). The broms are getting excellent coloration with the two 13W Jungle Dawns, and a pup is growing quickly on the eoz. Sadly, the _Selaginella_ is not doing too hot- looks as if it's rotting away in places. I wonder if the bleach dip did it in?

I ordered some _C. amazonica_, _Episcia_ "Silver Skies", and _Pilea glauca_. Also getting some new microfauna in, the limited amount of springs I have is not keeping up with the cycling mold. I'll update with some pics in a week or two once everything gets settled.


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Starting to color up a bit. 



Some NEHERP moss has been added. Working on acclimating it, I hope it holds to the malaysian driftwood- Ghostwood seems to be the accepted norm. 

The neo 'Eoz' seems to like the 13W Jungle Dawn- it's colored up quite a bit since it's been in there. Multiple pups are forming- but strangely enough no roots. I threw a couple other small neos in as well (Chiquita linda and Wee Willy).



I picked up this little plant at Black Jungle- any ID on it? I think it's _Pilea peperomioides_, but there's no woody trunk on it- just a few shoots out from the earth. I don't think it appreciates touching the leaf litter, may need to rearrange a bit. I hope those small holes aren't from something munching.



I also installed a computer fan for circulation- and I'm tossing some ideas around in my head on how to build a small vent. 

Now it's the waiting game. Viv has been seeded with pink and white springs, as well as some CR dwarf isos. In a week or so I'm going to get some powdery blues and giant orange as well. Let it go for about a month, and see what happens.


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

A few updates. Starting to come together!

I removed the reflectors from the Exo Terra hood to cut down on a little bit of heat- shouldn't be a problem with the Jungle Dawns, and my AC bill will drop a spot. 



Also drilled two holes in the top of the glass to help with passive ventilation (Mantellaprince20 method). I've noticed a distinct improvement in glass clarity, but I wonder about the accuracy of my Exo-Terra Thermo-hygrometer. It reads at a consistent 85% +- 10%, and those much more knowledgeable than I have said that a viv with a fan needs to be sealed up tight to keep the humidity in. I normally leave the vents wide open- but I kept the glass plugs to block them if needed. I've ordered a dedicated hygrometer to compare with the ET readings. 





FTS. Things are starting to green up. I've been pruning the _C. amazonica_ in the back so that it'll grow in branched out- should have some nice shingling in the next couple months. I also added a dwarf _Alocasia_ to fill in one large empty spot near the rear, I felt like any frogs added would appreciate the shade and additional hides. 

I received some excellent suggestions on small orchids- sadly finding some of them is easier said then done! I ended up with a small _Dendrobium rosellum_, the foliage really appeals to me. It seems to be doing OK.



I'm leaning towards pulling the _P. glauca_ and replacing it with a trailing _Peperomia_, probably _prostrata_. The _Pilea_ is growing too vertical for the look that I want. Other than that, the vivarium is pretty much all set... All I am doing now is feeding the microfauna (powdery blue and dwarf purple CR isopods, a variety of springs) and letting everything fill in. Hopefully frogs at the end of the summer.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great tank! When you start on the right foot, results are good.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good!!!


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Figure it's time for an update. Everything is growing in well. 



All of the orchids I picked up have been doing great. 

_Masdevallia discoidea_ has been putting on new growth, and is pretty much in constant bloom. Neat little plant. I would highly recommend it. 



The _Epidendrum porpax_ has slowly been growing. My first bloom is just starting.



Changed a few things around- moved some brom pups, replaced the _Pilea_ with _Peperomia prostrata_ (wanted something that would trail). Other than that the only thing I'm still looking to do is replace the rightmost brom with something a little wider that holds more water- looking for a June Night. I might remove the moss, it doesn't seem to really be doing well & attaching to the wood. Maybe if I had ghostwood rather than malaysian driftwood? I'll remove the fishing line in a month or so- if it hold then great, if not it's getting discarded.

I figure I'm almost at the frog stage. Plants should be plenty established, and the microfauna (powdery blue, giant orange, dwarf purple isos; assorted springs)has reached pretty stable levels. Picked up a couple fly cultures courtesy of NEHerp- I have them sitting in DE for mite control. I'll start culling at 14 days, and start inoculating new cultures at 28 days. Two/week should be plenty for a trio of leucs until I have the hang of it.



Also made a couple of quarantine containers out of gasketed 20 qt sterilite containers. Hole saw and no-see-um mesh on the lid for ventilation. I'll go the unbleached paper towel/mag leaf/pothos route for the inhabitants. Fecals will go to Dr. Frye. I built two so I can swap and clean weekly.



The NE reptile expo is coming up in about a month- I hope to get some frogs there or at Black Jungle's Frogtoberfest. Now to decide- what kind of leuc? Go standard, fine spot, banded, ? Kinda wish the blue-footed ones were a little more available!

Thanks again for all of the advice and resources on this board.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Great looking vivarium ! I see you also live in MA ! I cant wait till the expo either .


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Don't let anyone tell you that drilling glass is tough. Just takes some time, and don't press down hard! I use the cheap THK bits off eBay- I get about ten holes out of a $9 bit. I like to run the drill high speed- bits don't like it, but it definitely cuts the time down. Just slow down when you're almost through. All holes are at least 1" from the edge/each other to minimize the chance of cracks.

16.5" x 17" x 1/4" is the perfect size glass top for an 18x18 footprint Exo-terra, IMO. Leaves enough space in the back for the power/probe cords, just needs to be sealed with tape or foam.



I wanted some more ventilation, and put two holes in for a misting system. A mister is a significant investment for a single vivarium, but I'm often out of town for days at a time, and it'll be nice to not need someone to spray. Plus if I decide to get another viv sometime it'll start to pay for itself. Ordered a value MistKing, as well as a T nozzle and a few other accessories. 

Decided I couldn't wait for the inhabitants. The line I was looking at wasn't going to be available for months- too long! I purchased a group of four. Lots of character- one or two are significantly more bold than the others.







All of them (I think) took Repashy dusted FF the second day. Tough to tell when they're hiding under Pothos. I'll feed every other day.

Just heard from Dr. Frye's office, they tested the fecals I sent out. Unfortunately they tested positive for hookworm. I'll get some Panacur and begin treatment ASAP. Hopefully everything goes well.

This is why you quarantine!


----------



## kgj (May 2, 2014)

Six (ish) month update. Everything is growing in well. Need to do some trimming and add some fresh leaf litter.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Everything looks good, very colorful.


----------

